# Washington DC and Cherry Blossoms??



## Trblmkr (Feb 27, 2013)

Anybody in and around the area interested in doing a meet/greet and doing a Cherry Blossoms Photo Shoot??

Right now i'm seeing 20th of march - 14th of aprial as the expected bloom times. Avg is usually peak right around the last week of march 1st week of april.

We can narrow it down as time gets closer but was curious as to how many on the forum would be interested ??


----------



## MiFleur (Feb 27, 2013)

I would be interested, but won't be able to.
I have been in Washington once during the peak season, it is such a beautiful sight!
Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Trblmkr (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks MiFleur

All others... I'll be out there as soon if not before they start to reach their peak.  I actually have a few trees along my street so I'll use those as my guide. I'm going to try and do some early morning, early evening and late night shots.  Hopefully the weather will permit all of this fun.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 8, 2013)

I went in town last year and will probably try this year, but I can't commit to any dates at this point - may be starting a new job in a couple of weeks.
The National Arboretum (New York Ave) also has some cherry trees that bloom beyond the ones at the tidal basin.


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm going to the Cherry Blossom Festival in April!! A GF and I have never been to DC, so we thought it would be a fun trip. I'm hoping to be there the weekend of the 6th but it will depend on weather.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool.  You never know; I've seen the wind beat them to death in a short time.


----------



## smerchant (May 20, 2013)

I'm planning on heading down to the area but in October. Would love to get down there for Cherry Blossom time someday.


----------



## snowbear (May 20, 2013)

It can be hit or miss - the weather in this area is pretty inconsistent that time of the year.  If you can catch them at (or near) peak, it's really pretty; crowded, but pretty.
October isn't a bad time to be in DC - not too hot, not too cold.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 20, 2013)

snowbear said:


> ..., it's really pretty; crowded, but pretty.
> October isn't a bad time to be in DC - not too hot, not too cold.


Crowded is an understatement. . .I think mobbed is a better description, lol.

Also, Agreed. Mid-late September through almost the whole of October seem to be great. The days cool down a wee bit, nights are bordering on brisk, kids go back to school and the crowds all over DC seem to thin out a bit. It's my favorite time of year to get out and do some night shooting, or hitting the more popular/crowded places that I avoid the rest of the time. We are a week out of Memorial day, and I am already ready, for Labor day.


----------



## smerchant (May 21, 2013)

I'm planning on making this a two week trip if possible. I have relatives that live in Stanley, VA that I'm going to spend some time with, DC for a few days and I'm also going to try to get to NYC if I can. I was originally going to go second week of September but the idea of going to DC that close to September 11 just seemed to be a bit, well, I think there are safer times to visit. Maybe I'm just being paranoid but I think that the fall leaves will add a nice touch too. Plus, I have a home based business and I'll have just finished one of my biggest sale weekends right before so I'll have some more fun money for the trip


----------

